# south wales clinics



## Amandalina (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi there!

I'm new to this, and looking for some info about all the different clinics in south wales.

I'm currently waiting for my referral to be sent along from the consultant at Royal Gwent to IVF Wales, and I know it's going to be a long old wait. But as I'm 37, I'm considering the options for going private.

Looking at the boards and on the internet, I see there are several different clinics, but can someone please summarise them for me? I'm very confused with crgw, lwc, etc -- which ones are good/bad, expensive/cheap?

Thanks so much!!

amanda


----------



## Vixxx (May 3, 2009)

Hi - I'm no expert but I didn't want to read and run.  CRGW is a fab private clinic, highly recommended.  Other than that, the only other clinic I'm aware of in S Wales is LWC.  Hope that helps but I'm sure others might know more - Kara is the expert!  Good luck!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi and welcome to the boards. Sorry its taken me so long to reply, I've had a mega busy time

Ok clinics in south wales

Ivf wales based at the uhw. The only clinic in wales at present offering nhs treatment. Lovely staff and where I had all my tx. Price wise ok, limited availability and not that flexible with time slots

Lwc- based in swansea and cardiff. I hear ec and et can only soon take place in cardiff or london. Price wise- expensive with lots of extra costs

Crgw based at llantrisant. I know some of the staff as they used to work at ivf wales. It is wales only stand alone private ivf clinic, great staff, lovely new clinic, flexible with dates and timings- cost very good and even offer a 3 for 2 of ivf. 

You can go to open evenings and lwc and crgw and then decide, I'm unsure if an open evening is available at ivf wales

Good luck and let us know what u decide


----------



## Amandalina (Apr 1, 2012)

thanks so much for the info! wow, only 1 nhs clinic in all of wales? i didn't know that...no wonder they seem so overstretched....


----------



## Welsh Flower (Feb 24, 2012)

Hia Kara, Just a quick question when you say only clinic in Wales offering nhs treatment, do you mean that they are only one offering private and nhs? I'm going through a private treatment with CRGW (couldn't recommend enough Amandalina!) but also on nhs waitlist for Bridgend hospital (consultant Dr Zaki) and was worried in case you knew something I didn't?!
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Ivf wales is the only clinic in south wales atm offering ivf on the nhs. What are u on the list for in bridgend ?


----------



## Welsh Flower (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi Kara, sorry for late reply. We're on waiting list for icsi- 9 months so far. They told us likely to be 12 months and about this new clinic opening in neath portalbot but I guess that hasn't happened. Regretting being referred to Bridgend- our doctor gave us choice of IVF wales or Bridgend and I thought it was little closer but wish we'd gone for ivf wales now!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

The neath port talbot is being built now, unsure when its opening. I think the current waiting time for ivf and icsi on the nhs is around 18months, it was 12months but due to lwc no longer doing nhs treatment this has caused a surge in patients being treated at ivf wales which is turn has increase the waiting time. Fingers crossed u don't need it on the nhs.

Also for anyone reading remember that u can only self fund 1 cycle while waiting for your 2 nhs cycles ( stupid rule if you ask me)


----------



## Welsh Flower (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks Kara, good to hear it's being built! Hope it opens soon and hopefully will lower waiting times for everyone in south wales x


----------



## Starsky32 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi everyone, today i've been referred for ivf/icsi at the new centre in Neath. The consultant told me today they are hoping to be up and running by the end of October but there may well be some delays. The docs have said we have a very slim chance of a natural bfp so hubby and I have decided to take some time out from "officially" trying, and have some time just being us.  I'm quite looking forward to having a year off hospital appointments, samples, counting days etc


----------



## Welsh Flower (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi Starsky, thanks for updating with that info. Knowing the NHS it will be delayed but least it's in progress!! I definetly know what you mean about having a break from 'officially trying'! It's weird but the one upside of knowing there is so little chance of a natural pregnancy is that we can go back to seeing sex as just for fun!! You're right to focus on time for the two of you as this process can be stresssful as sometimes feel like it's the only thing I can think about so anything that helps break it up and makes you smile is worth it. Best of luck with your journey   xxx


----------



## Starsky32 (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes definitely! We had got to the point where the fun had gone and we were counting days lol. Even my hubby was getting fed up so it's nice to be us again. I completely expext delays but it's great news that things are moving. Good luck on your journey too, sending lots of positive thoughts and baby dust your way xx


----------

